# The hardest part about being a writer...



## saintenitouche (Dec 27, 2011)

is networking. That's what I'm trying to do. My greatest desire is to be a preeminent author and poet. I believe that to achieve this, it is very important to be a distinguished member of the writing community. I want to experience great writing from today's up and coming poets and authors, I want their friendship and their opinions. Basically I've been experimenting and developing my technique, style and artistic content since I was a little kid (girl). I went through a phase where all my work was dark and lyrical as a child or very slam and sex related as a teenager. Right now I'm falling into a pattern of exploiting the darkness, sexuality, complexity and sheer art of every day life. I believe that psychological responses are my greatest inspiration, that nothing is more essential to human survival than love, that logic comes in many forms the most important of which is not common sense and that art is by far the most necessary enterprise humanity will ever undertake. So as a conclusion, I am a woman, I am a student, I am 21. I have many pieces I like, even more pieces I hate, a couple that I love. I want the world to hear them. I want to hear yours.


----------



## Miss Catrina (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome. I'm new here too (obviously) and I agree about networking. It's difficult to even find people to read your work, especially when it's something you're uncomfortable showing to family members ("sex, drugs, and rock n' roll" sort of content ). Do you have that problem?


----------



## Dramatism (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, it's like you wrote an essay intro, as if answering the question, "what brought you to these forums?"  Very well said.  I can't wait to see your work!


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you! I feel like the couple of writers I know all have the same problem and that is breaking out of their comfortable shell of their mind and exploring casual relationships. I'm trying to break that habit I've developed and become a member of the writing community. I will post as soon as I get things typed up. I'll also be checking out some of the challenges and things to get my brain working!


----------



## Inkling (Dec 27, 2011)

*Very well said!*

I really enjoyed reading your introduction. I very recently joined the forum and have been sooooo impressed with what I've been reading. I look forward to reading your work and having you read some of mine as well. I am 23 year old  woman whose friends (I'm sure) are tired of reading and serving as critics for my work.


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 27, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks! I have one person at the moment who reads my work, but her replies are always the same. If you send me a message with a link to your work I'll get right to reading it, I'm still trying to find my way around the site, so I'm not sure how to find individual pieces just yet.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there. Welcome to the forums!

I noticed many triplets in your introduction. Subconscious or intentional? Prose is my favorite, too. Keeps things sounding clean, crisp, and precise. : )

Look forward to seeing your work. Cheers.


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks :] but what is triplets? lol I don't think anything was really intentional, as i was just trying to communicate why I was joining.. but let me know what you meant, because now I'm confused. haha


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey, yeah networking is so important but so difficult! I've become so comfortable inside myself that its hard for me to make friends, though I was the exact opposite as a child. My fiance doesn't read my work because he is totally non controversial and doesn't feel the same way about art as I do. It's never necessarily been hard to find readers and I've generally gotten good feedback but I need it from people who really understand the work I do. One thing I try not to worry about is the reaction my content will receive from family and friends because writing is about putting your soul on display. Your life IS art, and regardless of the reaction you need to put it out there. I know things I write may hurt and offend people but the fact is that sometimes art needs to hurt and offend to speak its purpose. Try not to worry about those things, if you want to be a writer you need to let go of your fear of reaction.


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2011)

saintenitouche said:


> ...My greatest desire is to be a preeminent author and poet. I believe that to achieve this, it is very important to be a distinguished member of the writing community...



How I hate people who lack ambition! But seriously folks, putting the emminence before the quality smacks of the _X Factor_ approach, a desire to be famous rather than good; that said, there are authors who smack us between the eyes at tender ages, but that is usually as a result of having something to say rather than somewhere to be seen. Network if you want to get into the papers, write if you wish to be a writer taken seriously. There will be plenty of help and guidance available here from those far better qualified than I, have a look at what others are doing, comment on those that grab your attention then post something of your own and see what results. Have fun!


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 28, 2011)

I intend to remain a cave dweller, leaving my readers wistfully wondering if I'll ever show up at a book-signing...

Welcome, btw. And yeah - what Bloggsworth said. Worry about the writing first. :friendly_wink:


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks you


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I've been through it all haha, and my yearning to be amazing begun very early, and I guess I consider myself talented (sorry, I don't want to be fat headed) but completely ignorant of so many things that I can allude to in my work. I good writer needs to be smart, not just well spoken. And though I am capable I need learning. I need alot of things but honestly the hardest part for me is reaching out to other people, so here I am willing myself to do what is difficult! In all honesty I do wish to be famous, I guess it's a character trait I am cursed with, but of course being a serious writer will always come first. Thank you for your intelligent advice! Its my time to absorb it all ;]


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, I'd like to be in the position to do a book signing! But, I don't think I really want to get cocky about it.. I just want everyone to hear me... not for superficial reasons, I don't know. I can't help but share how I feel and what I think. I don't want a following, just to relate to people. But of course the actual writing will always come first, there is nothing without that! and thanks for your welcome lol


----------



## philistine (Dec 28, 2011)

I can understand completely. I've been searching for local writers for some months now, and have had next to zero success. I found two old ladies who wrote historical non-fiction (myself being writing classical realist fiction, it was destined to fail), and some guy who was writing some dogmatic Hindu novel. That was about it.

I sometimes have to ask the question, 'where the hell is everybody?'


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I know what you mean. I feel like most people my age, if they are writing anything, it's for an English class or it's sci-fi fan fic. I was blessed with a best friend who writes and whose style is a lot like mine but she hardly writes anymore so I really feel the need to branch out.


----------



## Artdecovampire (Jan 15, 2012)

I find that putting aside time to write regularly every day is the hardest part of being a writer.


----------



## saintenitouche (Jan 16, 2012)

Artdecovampire said:


> I find that putting aside time to write regularly every day is the hardest part of being a writer.



I find that forcing oneself to write is actually extremely detrimental to one's incentive to write, I definitely do not write everyday. I live everyday and I absorb everyday and that is more motivational to write than actually sitting down and writing. The creation itself will flow freely if you just trust yourself to become inspired while you're not actually doing the creating.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 16, 2012)

saintenitouche said:


> I find that forcing oneself to write is actually extremely detrimental to one's incentive to write, I definitely do not write everyday. I live everyday and I absorb everyday and that is more motivational to write than actually sitting down and writing. The creation itself will flow freely if you just trust yourself to become inspired while you're not actually doing the creating.



I find that waiting for inspiration can take way too long. As Edison said, "Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety-nine percent perspiration." :friendly_wink:


----------



## saintenitouche (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, I don't wait for inspiration, living _is_ inspiration. And my genius doesn't make me sweat, it comes easily. lolz jk


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Saint,
I have enjoyed your introduction. It is nice to meet someone who takes their writing deeply seriously, me, I'm shallow.

This is a great place to get friendly and truthful feedback. Sometimes it can be a bit writery, when you could do with a readers eye. But every little helps. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## saintenitouche (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm realizing quickly that there are a lot of 'shallow' writers out there, but that's OK. I want to meet every one and experience all different types of writers from different places and with different perspectives and approaches to writing. There are always going to be writers with more experience and I'm here to learn how to be successful! I really have enjoyed the forum so far, and 'writery' (haha) is good because I don't get to experience that in my day to day life just yet so to me it's new. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------

